# holiday decorations



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

Sara's getting things rolling with the holiday decorations at the store


----------



## tk59 (Dec 5, 2011)

You should make a life size poster of Sara in a Santa costume rockin' some Heijis.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

haha... i'll ask. You never know... she might be up for it.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 12, 2011)

sara made this too:


----------



## obtuse (Dec 12, 2011)

cool, I like your business card too


----------

